
A third of Netflix watchers in the US don’t pay for Netflix - spillihp
http://qz.com/638598/a-third-of-netflix-watchers-in-the-us-dont-pay-for-netflix/?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email
======
throwaway21816
>Kids use parents accounts

No way!

~~~
spillihp
Right - but obviously it levels out in older demographics to be pretty
constant. I wonder what those numbers look like for subscription sharing
across other markets.

